# The Cavs without Lebron



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Who do you think would be a good replacement for Lebron James from the Cav's current roster if he wasn't in the team...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

There is no replacement for LeBron James. Period. That's why Cleveland hopes he stays. He is Cleveland's top scorer, 4th quarter point guard, best passer, best finisher, and often times, the team's best defensive stopper guarding the other team's biggest scorer. There are other players who could do a few of the things on that list but probably not all of them - which is why LeBron's value/impact can't be overstated.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> There is no replacement for LeBron James. Period. That's why Cleveland hopes he stays. He is Cleveland's top scorer, 4th quarter point guard, best passer, best finisher, and often times, the team's best defensive stopper guarding the other team's biggest scorer. There are other players who could do a few of the things on that list but probably not all of them - which is why LeBron's value/impact can't be overstated.


Yup. Lebron is a once in a generation talent, can't replace him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They'd be a lottery team with pretty much any other player in his place. There's no one in the game who does more for his team in every aspect of the game.

In the Celtics series, I think he led us in every statistical category, even the bad ones. But I don't remember.


----------



## Krenzel16 (Jul 9, 2008)

If LeBron ever got hurt for some reason and missed the greater part of a season, we'd be looking at what prospect we'd take from 3-5.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Cavs without LeBron wouldn't even win the D-League title IMO, LeBron is that good. Best player in the league and you can't replace him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would probably actually help the team if Lebron got injured for a season, so long as he could make a full recovery.

Though with the Cavs luck they'd just flub the draft pick anyways.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

So bad for the Cavs, I mean, they are dependant on one man to have luck every single season, and like a previous post reads, if Lebron gets injured, the Cavs will surely have a bad season...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I like LeBron and unless he was coming to South Beach, I don't want him to leave the Cleveland. He is a true do everything player more than any other player in the league right now. I just wish they'd start putting some true talent around him. Pat Riley has done a good job the last few years building this team for Wade. Of course, Riley _did_ have Michael Beasley, the perfect complement, fall to us at #2, but still, all our other moves have also seemed to be better than the ones the Cavs have made for LeBron.

Now, I am not a Cavs fan, so I have a distant view. Am I in any way correct?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Cavs will be back to that pathetic team before the 2003 season if Lebron ever leaves. It's going to take another management team and another 3-5 years of rebuilding to get them back into the mix of things.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We'd suck: hopefully bad enough then to get the #1 and draft rubio when he comes out :wink:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> They'd be a lottery team with pretty much any other player in his place. There's no one in the game who does more for his team in every aspect of the game.
> 
> In the Celtics series, I think he led us in every statistical category, even the bad ones. But I don't remember.


To be honest, I will take Redd over James. At least Redd knows he is not the reason why the USA team made it to the Gold Medal round.

If it wasnt for Kobe neing the decoy, James would be like 4 years ago cant do nothing offensively but forcing teammates making diffculty shots.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The Cavs Solution


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*You Can Not Be Serious!*



John said:


> *To be honest, I will take Redd over James.* At least Redd knows he is not the reason why the USA team made it to the Gold Medal round.
> 
> If it wasnt for Kobe neing the decoy, James would be like 4 years ago cant do nothing offensively but forcing teammates making diffculty shots.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7_KIzbktgJk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7_KIzbktgJk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sadly, John is serious. He's the Penny Hardaway of BBF.


----------

